# Living near toxic fumes of a meth lab



## LittleRocketMom (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd like to preface this post by noting that we live in a nice, modest neighborhood. The neighborhood consists of families with small children or retired couples. We have felt very safe and secure living here. However, we have recently smelled fumes indicative of a meth lab. Meth lab fumes can be detected almost a mile from the source, so pinpointing the house is extremely difficult. Anyway, we have families joined together to report the odors to the police (so they can hopefully find the source). Hopefully, they find the meth lab soon because I'm concerned about my family's health.

We smell the fumes once or twice a week. On these evenings, my DD has a hard time sleeping. We assumed the sleep difficulty was from a healing ear infection, but I'm not so sure now. On the days following the nights we smell the fumes, I feel awful. I have a scratchy throat, itchy eyes, and an incredible headache. I don't want to expose my infant to these toxins. My dog (who is sensitive to everything) has hives after these nights. This cannot be safe. What do I do? It doesn't seem plausible to uproot the family at midnight to hide out in a hotel (but maybe that's what we should do?). We have the windows open to keep the house cool. I can't imagine buttoning up the house. Any suggestions? Does anyone know what the long-term effects of inhalation are?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh no, how awful! First thing I would do is close those windows. We never have our windows open b/c the kids have spring allergies and Ilana and I have fall so it just makes up feel worse. I would start w/ that and maybe get an air purifier type thing for inside? Possibly do the same things we're supposed to do (and don't) for allergy season. Wash hands and face when you come inside, change clothes and bathe if you spend any lengthy amount of time outside. I'm pretty sure the effects are bad. That's why they're trying to get laws in place where banks and such have to tell potential buyers if the house was a former meth lab. It doesn't leave a house, meth houses are basically unlivable after that.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh, how awful, mama.

I say call the police every time you smell it and go to the doctor or call and document the health issues. I'm not sure what good that would do, but it seems like a logical thing to do.


----------



## LittleRocketMom (Jan 5, 2008)

We live in NM and it's HOT if we close the windows. We have a swamp cooler to cool the house, so outside air is being pulled inside. A charcoal filter is something I thought of. An air purifier sounds like a good idea, but does it work for chemical fumes? Maybe it's best to be hot and uncomfortable rather than exposed to chemicals, though.

A doctors app't sounds like a good idea. Who would I call to document the health issues? Police? EPA?


----------



## meetoo (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't know much about meth labs other then they are highly toxic, but I would call the health dept of your town and the police dept. Also maybe bring it up with your dr and pedi. I hope you get some good info soon!


----------

